# Kapselung



## Löffler (18. Jan 2010)

Hallo

wir sollen folgende Aufgabe machen:

"Welche Fehler bezüglich des Prinzips der Kapselung finden Sie? Wie ist es richtig?"

leider finde ich da keinen Fehler...


```
public class ECKarte {
	public int kontonummer;
	public int pin;

	public ECKarte(int kontonummer, int pin) {
		this.kontonummer = kontonummer;
		this.pin = pin;
	}

	public int gibKontonummer() {
		return kontonummer;
	}

	public boolean ueberpruefePin(int eingegebenePin) {
		return pin == eingegebenePin;
	}
}
```


----------



## eRaaaa (18. Jan 2010)

Mhm, die PIN ist public und somit aus JEDER anderen Klassen abrufbar ?!


----------



## Löffler (18. Jan 2010)

jo stimmt  habe ich gar nicht beachtet,  aber das kann doch noch net alles sein


----------



## SlaterB (18. Jan 2010)

tipp doch deine anscheinend vorliegende 'Definition von Kapselung' ab,
aber schwer vorzustellen dass noch mehr drinsteckt, set durch Konstruktor und get durch Methoden muss jawohl erlaubt sein,
mehr ist gar nicht vorhanden


----------



## maki (18. Jan 2010)

Löffler hat gesagt.:


> jo stimmt  habe ich gar nicht beachtet,  aber das kann doch noch net alles sein


Würde sagen das war alles...


----------



## Löffler (18. Jan 2010)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> tipp doch deine anscheinend vorliegende 'Definition von Kapselung' ab,
> aber schwer vorzustellen dass noch mehr drinsteckt, set durch Konstruktor und get durch Methoden muss jawohl erlaubt sein,
> mehr ist gar nicht vorhanden



werde ich auch so machen,  danke an alle für die Hilfe


----------



## mvitz (18. Jan 2010)

Sonst halt evtl. noch, dass die Kontonummer Variable auch Public ist. Somit könnte man im Nachhinen die Kontonummer ändern, dass ist vermutlich auch nicht gewollt. (Im Endeffekt könnte man diese dann auch als final deklarieren, dass hat aber mit Kapselung erstmal nichts zu tun.)


----------



## dbohnen (18. Jan 2010)

ich hab zu der aufg noch geschrieben, dass es bei dieser methode:
 public int gibKontonummer() {
        return *this.*kontonummer; lauten muss...
hab aber keinen plan, ob ich damit richtig liege... und mit kapselung hat das auch erstma nix zu tun oder?
mfg
dbohnen


----------



## Löffler (18. Jan 2010)

nicht unbedingt

davon abgesehen hat es mit Kapselung nichts zu tun, da hast du recht


----------

